# what size rims are you getting for your Cruze?



## Tom_Cruze (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm still contemplating on weather getting the fully loaded Cruze which come with 18 inch rims if I remember correctly. If they don't I'm still going with whatever the biggest rim they offer from the factory. That way it will still be under warranty.


----------



## Cruzer (Oct 18, 2010)

Would love the 18's from the factory. Not sure if I have to get a full loaded Cruze or if I can just get them added on for a price.


----------



## Jed09 (Oct 27, 2010)

For now, I'll stick with the 16" maybe in two years time I would get those 18" from the factory or see what offerings other reputed wheel makers are going to come up with.


----------



## MikeyCruze (Oct 28, 2010)

My Cruze came with the 16 inch rims from the factory. I really have no immediate plans to be changing them out.


----------



## Tom_Cruze (Jul 23, 2010)

Jed09 said:


> For now, I'll stick with the 16" maybe in two years time I would get those 18" from the factory or see what offerings other reputed wheel makers are going to come up with.


Seeing as you're from the Philippines I would suggest you go look at either Rota or Concept one wheels. You should be able to pick up a good set for a decent price. Do they also offer the 18" rims there from the factory?


----------



## 87 (Nov 2, 2010)

16" for me. Although fog lights, moon roof, heated seats and massive rims would be nice I can't justify spending that much right now.


----------



## Sour Kruat's 951 (Nov 9, 2010)

16" now. 18" when the tires die.


----------



## KidCruze (Nov 9, 2010)

i want these rims! too sick. Dub Edition Chevy Cruze. im guessing 19's


----------



## bpipe95 (Nov 1, 2010)

uhhh Dub stands for 20".

They look like ghetto **** on that car. 

I am planning on 18's.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...OEM rim/tire on LTZ is 18-inch, rim-less, 5-spoke with Michelin 'Pilot' (802 rev-per-mile) tires.


----------



## rickq307 (Nov 16, 2010)

I have been actively car searching, test drove the crises, I like it the only question I have will 20 inch rims fit on cruzes ... I have purchased rims and put them on my avenger , just want to make sure hey will fit, so I dont have to sell them. Any help I would appreciate, thanks guys.


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

rickq307 said:


> I have been actively car searching, test drove the crises, I like it the only question I have will 20 inch rims fit on cruzes ... I have purchased rims and put them on my avenger , just want to make sure hey will fit, so I dont have to sell them. Any help I would appreciate, thanks guys.


See above picture .


----------



## johnclave123 (Jan 3, 2011)

mine is of 16" and its runing fine


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Probably in the next year or more (Saving up for starting up college/paying car before terms) i will be swapping my 16s for some 18s. Just because i like the Cruze with 18s better. But i am not complaining about my 16s, they are fine for now .


----------



## nosidefcp (Dec 24, 2010)

mine came with 17"


----------



## gunner22 (Nov 20, 2010)

Once my OEM firestones wear out I will be getting some aftermarket 18's for summer and blizzaks for the steelies. Maybe sooner if the budget allows. These firestones aren't too bad in the snow.


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

I got 16 s as I need them for better winter travel. Long winters here. I am looking for another set of 17-18 for spring time but can t find much. I ve even thought of just putting a nicer rim on the 16 s but it would almost be cheaper to find a set of take offs complete with sensors and everything....


----------



## ChevyPower (Nov 9, 2010)

staggered 19's with low profile tires will look extremely nice on the Cruze.


----------



## Senistr (Jul 28, 2011)

I will be getting 17's for my Cruze tomorrow and yes, you can fit 20's on the Cruze. If you're looking for a decent selection of 16-18's then I would suggest Tirerack.com. They are the only one's i've found so far that add the TPMS (Tire Pressure Monitoring System) even though it's an extra $200 ($50 per tire) It is very good to have unless you like the warning light always staying active! If you want to see their selection, here's the site which should take you to the wheels for 11 Cruze's.

Wheels for 2011 Chevrolet Cruze LS


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Those are 20" rims on the Dub Cruze, I'm planning on 19"ers when I can afford it but sticking with the stock tire height so I wont have to change the speedometer readings...


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm getting 18in here a link to see a picture 

http://http://www.wheelsnext.com/wheels-tires-packages/XXR-510-Machined%20w%7C%20Black.html


----------



## BigSlim (Jul 27, 2011)

I damaged a wheel and tire on the highway and used that as an excuse for rims. Tirerack does have a good selection, that's where mine are from. I went with 17x8" Sparcos. The tirerack wholesale book had the Cruze with them in 18's on the cover and it looked good.


----------

